

Ask HN: Beside C language Arrays and Pointers, what else? - ejanus

I am currently learning C language and I have spent my time over and over studying Arrays and Pointers.
Now, I would like to study other advanced concepts. Please send my links or pointers to other advanced concepts. I would very much prefer pdf version.
======
strobe
you may study how data structures can be represented in C

for example from this book:

Ashok N. Kamthane Introduction to Data Structures in C"
[http://my.safaribooksonline.com/book/programming/c/978813171...](http://my.safaribooksonline.com/book/programming/c/9788131713921/introduction-
to-data-structures/sect1_4)

------
informatimago
Not in the same sentence. If you want to learn advanced concepts, try lisp or
haskell rather.

------
legacy2013
You've discovered most of C then. Look over how macros work, then just Google
stuff. C is a very basic language that almost anything can created from. pick
a project and start building or join an open source project in C

------
shef_hauwanga
[http://eternallyconfuzzled.com/jsw_home.aspx](http://eternallyconfuzzled.com/jsw_home.aspx)

Everything on this site.

